# Libyan War Graves



## Newman (Mar 17, 2013)

This is the thanks we get from the Libyan people for suppling weopans to them to overthrow Gaddafi.

[video=youtube_share;RtgbvotqVFE]http://youtu.be/RtgbvotqVFE[/video]

Regards
Bill.


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 17, 2013)

*Stupid C****s*

They really piss me off.
Like you say this is how they re pay us for helping them.
i better stop now or I will go off on one big time

gsling2;


----------



## Newman (Mar 17, 2013)

Bombadier well done on the new site
Regards
Bill


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks bill


----------

